# What make of scooter am I?



## sm2501 (Aug 10, 2017)

Picked this up recently but have no idea who made it. Any ideas?


----------



## rhenning (Aug 11, 2017)

To me it looks like someone built his own frame adding wheels and front fork from another scooter.  A lot of that is based on the square tube frame.  Roger


----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2017)

Thought maybe Benelli, but they wouldn't run a tecumseh https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_scooter_manufacturers
B. M. may be the key tho-
Maybe Bremer Motors
Guessing built between 1970 and 1973


----------

